# When do kids in California get out of school for summer?



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 25, 2009)

Just curious, when do kids in California get out of school for the summer? Is it more like Florida, where they get out end of May, or more like Northeast, where kids go pretty much through June.


----------



## Quimby4 (Jun 25, 2009)

This year it was June 11, 2009 in Ventura County, S. Calif.


----------



## blr666 (Jun 25, 2009)

June 12th Norcal


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 25, 2009)

Third week of June in SoCal


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 25, 2009)

Every school Dist. sets their own date, but few get out in May - most in June.  Overall, it does seem to be getting earlier.


----------



## Malibu Sky (Jun 25, 2009)

Usually a 3 week period, my kids always start school after Labor Day so they get out the latest, 3rd week in June.  Some colleges get out in May.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 25, 2009)

Like Denise says all districts have different policies/dates.  

But as others have stated it's usually by the second or third week of June.  

My kids were June 19 this year.  Which was for a school within the Los Angeles Unified District, the largest in the state.


----------



## applegirl (Jun 26, 2009)

June 11th was my son's last day, but a neighboring district was the following week.  Sounds like most schools got out at end of 2nd or 3rd week of June.

Janna


----------



## Andar (Jun 26, 2009)

Many schools have year round "tracks."   It is best to call the district you are interested in as they can go all summer and be off in the fall.


----------



## LisaH (Jun 26, 2009)

Our high school and elementory schools got out June 12. College in semester system (Cal Berkeley) in early to mid May, and other UCs (UCLA, UC Davis) around the 3rd week of June.


----------



## calgal (Jun 26, 2009)

June 12th for us.


----------



## swift (Jun 26, 2009)

Last day of May for us.

If you are trying to plan ahead the school calendar for California is a little crazy right now. With the possibility of having a few less school days, do to economic situations, many of the districts are in negotiations regarding that right now.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 26, 2009)

I find it interesting when this question gets asked from time-to-time here.  

You can really see a little bit of the massive diversity of California when you simply compare all the various options for when school gets out!


----------



## wwomant (Jun 26, 2009)

In California most get out between Memorial Day weekend and the third week in June.  So for this the range was May 29- June 19.  We are in the largest school district in the Sacramento area and our kids got out on June 5, but next year it's moving to May 26.  

Are you looking for when attractions will start to get really busy?  If so, the best thing to do is look at the attractions calendars for when they switch to peak hours and entertainment schedules.  We went to So Cal earlier this month, and the SD zoo was switching to peak hour starting June 19, while Disneyland switched on June 12, and Seaworld on June 13. So that should give you and idea of when crowds are usually in full swing in Cali.  When we went the week of June 6-13 crowds were still pleasant at the places we visited.


----------



## CalifasGirl (Jul 16, 2009)

*it depends*

Some school districts have year-round schools. I used to work for LAUSD, the second largest school district in the nation. Some year-round schools had 3 tracks, and others 4 tracks. In a 3-track school, 2 tracks were in session while one was off track. In a 4 track-school, 3 tracks were on, and 1 was off. Most schools in LAUSD are NOT year-round, though. Typically, most schools are off in mid to late June, depending on the calendar year. The latest date I have seen was June 27, almost July. Here's a link to LAUSD's school calendar.

http://www.lausd.k12.ca.us/district_calendars.html


----------

